
Klib, a new way to manage Kindle highlights and notes - cheeriofly
https://itunes.apple.com/app/id1196268448?mt=12&at=1000lv4R&ct=klib_yc
======
cheeriofly
Klib changes the way to manage highlights & notes for Kindle, help you to gain
more from reading.

Live For Notes:

\- Import from Kindle or Amazon.

\- Review notes in Kindle for macOS.

\- Copy notes in Markdown format.

\- Export notes to Evernote.

\- Modify or search the title, author, notes, etc.

Great Experience:

\- Support multiple keyboard shortcuts.

\- Thanks to native interaction, you're already Klib expert.

Learn more: [http://klib.me](http://klib.me)

